# Bird poop in shed



## applepiedd (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi everyone,
We bought a foreclosure. Previous owners left the shed windows open. Was the place to go for pigeons and birds of all types. Full of bird poop. We are debating saving it by cleaning it, but have no clue how. High pressure washer? What cleaning supplies (soap, chemicals)? Issues with bird disease/mites? If we decide to save it, it will be used for storage and an outdoor workshop for woodwork/mechanical type things.
OR
husband wants to have the local fire department burn it down for training purposes once the fire danger is over. We are in northern NV, desert, 40 acres. 

Thank you for any ideas in advance!

Maris


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

if you do clean it up, wear a mask there is a respitory disease you can get from old bird poop..be careful..


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I would put a shower cap on my head and a mask and go to scraping it first then wash it down with bleach and water. If you think it would make a good wood shop. Depends how good the shed is...and yes..wear gloves or rubber gloves. this is how I clean my chicken coop in the spring...


----------



## kbwinter (Jan 23, 2015)

Gear up a pressure wash then sanatize.


----------



## applepiedd (Oct 4, 2014)

Thank you for the info about the gloves, hair mask and respirator/face mask. Sanitize with 10% Bleach and water?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I would put a box fan in the window to flush the dusty air out as much as possible too. Especially if you decide to sterilize it with bleach water. If possible do that from a distance and preferably standing outside.


----------



## sillysally (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm not sure how much poop we are talking about, but there is this stuff they sell in pet stores in the bird section called "Poop Off." http://m.petco.com/product/12828/Poop-Off-Bird-Poop-Remover.aspx
It works very well to desire the poop after spraying it on.

I would use gloves and a mask while in the shed, spray it all down with the poop off, let it sit for a few minutes, hit it with a pressure washer, then spray the whole thing down with bleach water.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Having had a shed full of bird/rodent poo I would suggest using a flat shovel to get out as much as you can while wearing a mask and eye protection. Then douse the remaining junk with bleach water and then pressure spray it clean....I would hate to see you lose good storage and wood had not gotten any cheaper lately!


----------

